# Senior Food



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Pro Plan has the bright mind formulas which have higher levels of DHA which helps not only in cognitive development in puppies but helps senior dogs fight dementia. Other foods with higher levels of DHA should be helpful. I'm not sure it'll help if they already have it but maybe it can help slow it down some. Your dog is considered senior by 8-10 years of age, so it's about that time anyway.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Pro Plan has the bright mind formulas which have higher levels of DHA which helps not only in cognitive development in puppies but helps senior dogs fight dementia. Other foods with higher levels of DHA should be helpful. I'm not sure it'll help if they already have it but maybe it can help slow it down some. Your dog is considered senior by 8-10 years of age, so it's about that time anyway.


I actually just bought a bag at the store. I feed my goldens Pro Plan Sport.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope the Pro Plan Bright Mind helps, I've read some good reviews and results about it. 

PlatoPets has a line of treats called Thinkers, they come in a variety of flavors. They help support healthy brain function. The treats are available in sticks and also mini treats. I give the sticks to my Golden boy. 

https://platopettreats.com/products/

I like this company because it's a US Based company, ingredients are all US sourced and they also give back a percentage of their sales each month to Non profits.

I usually order their treats from Amazon.


----------

